# New Amphibia bracelet from Meranom



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Just a heads up that Meranom now sell a half-decent Amphibia bracelet.

It's a different model to any that has been supplied on an Amphibia previously. This one is pretty good - it's all brushed, has solid links, although split pin, not screwed, and a good folding clasp with button opening. Another words, it's a fairly standard 'oyster' type bracelet, with a Vostok logo added to the clasp. It also comes with end links for the 710 case. Of course, these aren't solid, and the fit isn't exactly precision engineering, but it's not bad (my photo makes it look much worse than it really is).

I've always wanted to try an Amphibia on a bracelet, but - aside from a mesh - have never found one that works; so I'm happy with this. Especially at about £20 delivered.

Low light here on a foggy November afternoon, but here's the bracelet in question, fitted to a newly brushed 710 case.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Looks good, great to see them doing a decent bracelet at last. How is the clasp and adjustment?


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

^^^^^

like he said :thumbsup:


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

That looks great!


----------



## Redmonds (May 30, 2013)

Are Meranom based in Russia? How is their service and shipping? Bought a Vostok from Russia a few months ago and it never arrived so i'm a bit apprehensive


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Redmonds said:


> Are Meranom based in Russia? How is their service and shipping? Bought a Vostok from Russia a few months ago and it never arrived so i'm a bit apprehensive


 Yes they based in Russia. The post takes an age but they get here eventually.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

looks nice any pics of the clasp :yes:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

@bowie ...I'll take a quick phone shot in a minute...!

@dowsing it's a fairly standard folding clasp with lock and opening buttons. Three micro-adjusters. I suspect these are Chinese-made and sourced, with a logo etched. No worse for it.

@Redmonds I find Meranom totally reliable, but don't expect a quick delivery unless you choose the expensive option. I've had loads of stuff from them - delivery times 2-5 weeks! (I think half the problem is the time the package takes internally in Russia - they're a long way from Moscow.



bowie said:


> looks nice any pics of the clasp :yes:


 Here you go!


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks, that looks good.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Looks very good thank you for picture


----------



## Romantic Ape (Oct 30, 2015)

Thanks for the info. Great-looking watch indeed!


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Much nicer on that - great improvement. Good price as well.


----------

